# proyecto de robotica



## dijindoock (Sep 20, 2007)

hola como les a ido, tengo un problema,,,,, esque me encargaron en la escuela acer un proyecto sobre algo que tenga que ver con la carrera que estoy estudiando,,, bueno pues yo estoy estudiando electromecanika y sistemas computacionales,,,,, yo decidi acerla sobre robotica porque tiene que ver de ambas y pss la verdad no se con que empesar quisiera ver si alguien me podria ayudar en eso...... se algo de robotica pero quiero saber como puedo acer el proyecto... se los agradeceria mucho...

1) Tema del proyecto: robotica

2) Descripción del proyecto: pues trata sobre los principios basicos de la robotica como programacion, etc...

3) Que busca demostrar el proyecto: es para demostrar el ´principio de la robotica

4) Nivel de conocimientos de electrónica que posee: aficionado, con algo de experiencia 

5) Lenguaje de programación que maneja: Visual Basic avanzado, C++ básico 

6) Nivel académico:  Universitaria

gracias


----------



## ELCHAVO (Sep 22, 2007)

pues yo diseñaria y fabricaria un robot con minimo 3 grados de libertad y conectado al puerto serial o paralelo del computador y lo haria funcionar con un programa en c++ o visual basic paraque cumnpla determinada funcion, la que tu desees, ya sea por ejemplo mover algun elemento o desplazarlo hacia determinado punto en coordenadas polares. etc, 

espero te sirva de algo el comentario.

ATENCION ! PRECAUCION !: no te metas a diseñar algo muy complicado pues conozco gente que dura haciendo tesis de grado mas tiempo que la misma carrera ! 

no todo lo facil implica corto tiempo de diseño y fabricacion .

bueno es un consejito nada mas , espero te vaya muy bien con lo que hagas.
bye


----------



## protoss (Sep 23, 2007)

me imagino que ya abras investigado los tipos basicos de robots, para que no te compliques mucho te recomdaria un brazo de tipo esferico o cilindrivo, el movimiento como ya dijeron lo puedos controlar media en el pueto seria con un programa ke hagas c++. el movimiento lo puedes hacer mediante motores a pasos servos o motores de cd. yo recomiendo los a pasos ya ke son mas facil de controlar, y mediante poleas y cadenas controlas el robot.
pero en fin pasate por los buskadores que te encuentras varios prototipos muy interesantes, con algunos eskemas basicos de su funcionamiento.


----------

